# Princess Poopalot Produces!



## SpikeC (Aug 5, 2011)

Our Staffordshire Bull Terrier ***** just produced a litter of 8 fat little puppies! Momma and babies seem to be doing fine, it is her first litter so she is making it up as she goes along, so far so good!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 5, 2011)

:needpics:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## SpikeC (Aug 5, 2011)

There is one more puppy than in this pic.


----------



## echerub (Aug 5, 2011)

Very cute little things


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 5, 2011)

awwwwwwww


----------



## geezr (Aug 5, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Our Staffordshire Bull Terrier ***** just produced a litter of 8 fat little puppies! Momma and babies seem to be doing fine, it is her first litter so she is making it up as she goes along, so far so good!



:hoot: CONGRATULATIONS!! :coolsign:


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 6, 2011)

geezr said:


> :hoot: CONGRATULATIONS!! :coolsign:


 
Ditto and here's to each of them finding a wonderful home!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! The pups are all pretty much spoken for. The breeder/friend that we got the mom from has a long wait list, and we have some previous owners that are really wanting one as well.


----------

